# Typing Canada with every post and search



## Don Nguyen (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't have PM privileges and I can't post to Support, so I'm posting here for a shot in the dark.

Can I get rid of this? I'd rather not have to type that out every time, or is everybody doing it?


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 8, 2014)

I've never had to do it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 8, 2014)

Don, This is a captcha type thing? can you share a screen shot?



Don Nguyen said:


> I don't have PM privileges and I can't post to Support, so I'm posting here for a shot in the dark.
> 
> Can I get rid of this? I'd rather not have to type that out every time, or is everybody doing it?


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 8, 2014)

wat.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 8, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> Don, This is a captcha type thing? can you share a screen shot?



Here it is Danny.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 8, 2014)

Weird.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2014)

This question is supposed to just be for initial registration purposes. I have no idea why you're having to answer this every time you post.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok I made a setting change to your usergroup in the hope that this takes away this question. What I believe was going on is that your usergroup wasn't allowed to start threads but that's been changed now. If that didn't work then I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2014)

We're in the support sub-forum now. Can you post here?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 8, 2014)

Dave, I still can't post or reply to stuff in the Support subforum. I still have to type in the random question still.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2014)

I moved the thread back and merged your other thread into the original.

So the problem still exists? Hmmmmm


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2014)

Don, I found yet another setting that was off not allowing you to respond to your own threads. That was fixed so you should now be able to post OK but for the question thing I'm at a loss on that.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 8, 2014)

This is pretty bizarre...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2014)

How long has this been going on Don?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been on hiatus for while and I remember it started around the beginning of that. A few things were changing around the forum I think; it was around when my hobbiest title expired, but I can't find any records when that exactly took place.


----------



## DaninMD (Oct 13, 2014)

that happened to me for the first few days but went away


----------



## Admin (Oct 13, 2014)

Did I just fix it?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 13, 2014)

Yep, it works. Thanks Austin.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2014)

Austin for the win!


----------

